# Any point of Applying for express entry in Oct with 77 points?



## sim2087 (Nov 5, 2014)

Dear All, 

I recently got my evaluation done under "Federal Skilled Worker Program". I got 77 points (min points are 67). 

But I am not sure if this is the right time to apply as its end of the year now and new rules might be coming out next year. My NOC code is "2283 – Software Tester", IELTS 7,7,7,8.5 , Masters Degree, 27 Age, 5 yrs of exp..

Shall I wait for Jan end to wait for new rules or apply now? Suggestions pls


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Um, Express Entry started *01 January 2015*.


----------



## sim2087 (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes, I am aware of that. Thats why I wanted to ask if there is any point of applying now as rules might change in January 2016 Or Will the rules remain same as long as I apply before 31st Dec???

Also any idea about probability of successful application by looking at my points?


Thanks in advance...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Not likely that the rules will change at this point... the CIC would need to give some notice of any rule changes.

It's impossible to tell from your "77 Points" as that is _not_ the criteria by which your Express Entry application will be adjudicated.

Do you even know _how_ Express Entry works? The stage that you're at now is only an indicator as to whether or not you are even eligible to apply for Express Entry... you've got a _long_ way to go before an Invitation to Apply (for Permanent Residency) will be offered to you.

You should go first go and look at the sticky "How Express Entry Works" thread and then go and read the CIC's website on Express Entry and how it works to see exactly what you need to do.


Oh, and by the way... please refrain from using text speech in your posts... it's a direct violation of Rule 6.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sim2087 said:


> Yes, I am aware of that. Thats why I wanted to ask if there is any point of applying now as rules might change in January 2016 Or Will the rules remain same as long as I apply before 31st Dec???
> 
> Also any idea about probability of successful application by looking at my points?
> 
> ...



Why are you so convinced that the rules will change in January?


----------



## sim2087 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks Canadian Girl, I went through the links you mentioned and have better understanding of the process now. I have 439 CSR points without any provincial Nominee or Job offer. Do we have any guide here on how to go about provincial nominee? I looked at the latest immigration news and noticed that they only pick up candidates with minimum 450 CSR points. So I have no chance without that. 

@Colchar - Canadian govt has history of changing rules and amending the skilled occupation list beginning of every year.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

sim2087 said:


> Do we have any guide here on how to go about provincial nominee?


Google 'provincial nominee program' + name of province you are interested in.
Since this is a provincial matter, there's not 1 website that collects it all.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

sim2087 said:


> Thanks Canadian Girl, I went through the links you mentioned and have better understanding of the process now. I have 439 CSR points without any provincial Nominee or Job offer. Do we have any guide here on how to go about provincial nominee? I looked at the latest immigration news and noticed that they only pick up candidates with minimum 450 CSR points. So I have no chance without that.
> 
> @Colchar - _*Canadian govt has history of changing rules and amending the skilled occupation list beginning of every year*_.


It is their prerogative to do this or not, and if they do decide to make changes, they would normally give some notice as to when any changes might take place... it would be to your advantage to keep checking the CIC website on occasion to see if any changes have been announced.

Please keep in mind that Canada is currently at the later stages of a federal election campaign right now (Parliament is currently dissolved until after the winner of the election has been declared), so while it's not _likely_ that any immigration policy changes will be announced at this time, nothing can be assured until the election is over (voting day is 19 October, 2015 and the polls in the western-most province of British Columbia will close at 19h00 on that date or 07h30 on 20 October in Delhi).


----------

